# Determinar polaridad de señal de audio en cables



## oruam (Nov 25, 2014)

Buenas tardes Gente del Foro, mi pregunta surge de darme cuenta que en mi auto, uno de los parlantes traseros aparentemente vino conectado al revés. En tal caso, lo que consulto es: ¿Como se puede determinar el positivo del cable que lleva la señal de audio sin desarmar el Stereo? es decir, ¿como debería hacer mas allá de darme cuenta que el parlante esta invertido al escucharlo? No se si se comprende mi pregunta, la idea es comprobar la polaridad sin necesaidad de desarmar y chequear fichas. Muchas gracias! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2014)

El estéreo ya tiene identificada la fase en las salidas de audio (*+*), no hace falta desarmar nada.

La forma mas fácil y posiblemente la mas segura es con una pila de 1.5V (gastada).

Desconectas el estéreo y vas comprobando en que sentido se mueve el cono de los parlantes al aplicar tensión sobre el cable que va a los mismos.
La idea es identificar que cable conectado a *+* de la pila provoca el movimiento del cono hacia afuera del parlante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2014)

En los autos , los parlantes enfrentados , no se si ese sea tu caso  , se anulan los graves y es entonces una solución invertir la fase de uno de ellos.

Saludos !


----------



## oruam (Nov 26, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas, el tema era no desmontar el stereo para comprobar, lo que pasa es que por lo que veo, el cableado original de mi auto, tiene una salida invertida, es decir, la ficha original esta mal conectada... lo cual hace que un parlante anule ciertas frecuencias del otro. y sería interesante en tal caso, ver de que forma determinar la polaridad del cable que lleva la señal sin desarmar



Dosmetros, lo que decís es que en ciertos casos el hecho que estén invertidas las fases ¿es intencional? Muchas gracias por responder!


----------



## miguelus (Nov 26, 2014)

Buenos días.

Con un simple Tester (Multímetro) pueses comprobar las fases de los cabes que van a los Altavoces.

1º Caso, supongamos que el Amplificador su salida es Señal y Masa, basta comprobar con el Multímetro, en posición Ω, cuál es el cable que está conectado a al chasis del coche, el otro cable será el "Vivo" de la señal. Para hacer esta medida, desconectaremos los Altavoces.

2º Caso, supongamos que la salida de los Amplificadores es del tipo Puente.

Tendremos que tener los Altavoces conectados.

Reproducimos una señal que estemos seguros que es Mono Fónica

Medimos tensiones, en la escala AC, entre bornes de dos canales, si la tensión medida es nula o muy baja significa que estamos midiendo entre dos puntos con la misma fase.

Si la tensión que medimos es compatible con el volumen del equipo, significa que las tensiónes se están sumando, lo que indica que estamos midiendo entre fases distintas (180º)

Una vez identificadas las fases de los cables, ya los podremos conectar a nuestro gusto 

Sal U2


----------



## oruam (Nov 26, 2014)

Muchas gracias Miguelus, hoy pruebo con el tema de la masa, es un stereo original de vw gol, el tema es que lo habia escuchado en otros autos y sonaba mejor que en el mio, resulta ser que aparentemente, esta mal conectado el cableado y de fabrica :-S después les comento como fue el asunto!


----------

